# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  آرزوی پزشکی

## zeinabkarami44

سلام ازتون راهنمایی میخوام نه سرزنش 😊
اولین کنکورم سال 87 بود اون موقع مثله الان نبود که همه پزشکی دوس داشته باشن خلاصه بچه های درسخون عاشق پزشکی کم بود از طرفی اون موقع بیکاری مثله الان داغ نبود واسه همین هرکی میرفت دنباله علاقش اما من فقط پزشکی دوس داشتم خلاصه قبول نشدم سر این قبول نشدن و مشکلات خونوادگی که داشتم افسرده شدم تا الان که 26 سالمه هنوز داغ پزشکی تو دلمه پرستاری میاوردم ولی نرفتم چون نمیتونستم توی محیطی کار کنم که همش دکتر میبینم خلاصه الکی انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم رشته اقتصاد اما همیشه احساس میکنم یه چیزی تو زندگیم کم دارم الانم با وجود فوق لیسانس بیکارم دلم میخواد دوباره کنکور بدم حتی اگه یک روز زنده باشم نمیخوام اینجوری از دنیا برم اما میدونم کنکور خیلی سخت شده رقابت خیلی شدید شده همه بچه های مهندسی هجوم آوردن به تجربی نمیدونم احساس میکنم ریسک بزرگیه اینجا همه از من کوچکترین ولی دلم میخواد نظرتونو بدونم و اینکه اگه بخوام شروع کنم چیکار باید کنم و چه کتابی بخونم کاملا درس هارو فراموش کردم و اینکه 96 کنکور بدم یا 97؟

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Golabetoon

منم عين خودتم از شمام بزرگترم و تصميم گرفتم براي دوباره خوندن و قبولي پزشكي

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> منم عين خودتم از شمام بزرگترم و تصميم گرفتم براي دوباره خوندن و قبولي پزشكي


شما از کی شروع کردی به خوندن؟ سخت نیست؟ 

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## fardad1

برا ادبیات گاج موضوعی 
عربی خیلی سبز 
دینی میکرو گاج  
زبان گاج  جامع
ریاضى خیلی سبز جامع
فیزیک گاج جامع 
شیمی گاج جامع +موج آزمون الگو 
زیست iq گاج 
روش مطالعه ابتدا خواندن کتب درسی بادقت! سپس کمک درسی با دقت اگر نکات اضافه وجود داشت به کتاب اضافه کنید بعد زدن حدودا 20تا60تست سنجشی برای دانستن تیپ تست و دانستن اشکالات بعد 48 ساعت تست سنجشی یعنی با زمان و درصد گیری اگر پایین 70بودی یه بار دیگه بایدمراحل و طی کنید در ضمن تست های که غلط زدید علامت بزنید و یا جالب بودن بعدا برا مرور همونا کافی ست  
برنامه ریزی داشته باشید یه دفتربرنامه ریزی از مهرو ماه بخرید و انجامش بدید که مهمترین راز موفقیت است درضمن حرف ن از زبانت بیرون نیاید مثه تازه نمی تونم اینا و یه ضربالمثل کوردی میگه صحبت هزارتاست ولی هیچکدوم به کار نمیآید یعنی عمل مهمتر از صحبته اینجا نبرده گلادیاتوراست رتبه اول امسال از آبان شروع کرد پس توهم میتونی 

نکات دیگر: از ماشین حساب استفاده نکن 
آزمون کانون برو 
برا زبان فارسی لقمه بد نیس 

؟از فردا شروع کنید سوالی مونده

----------


## fardad1

مطلب بالارو بخونید

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> برا ادبیات گاج موضوعی 
> عربی خیلی سبز 
> دینی میکرو گاج  
> زبان گاج  جامع
> ریاضى خیلی سبز جامع
> فیزیک گاج جامع 
> شیمی گاج جامع +موج آزمون الگو 
> زیست iq گاج 
> روش مطالعه ابتدا خواندن کتب درسی بادقت! سپس کمک درسی با دقت اگر نکات اضافه وجود داشت به کتاب اضافه کنید بعد زدن حدودا 20تا60تست سنجشی برای دانستن تیپ تست و دانستن اشکالات بعد 48 ساعت تست سنجشی یعنی با زمان و درصد گیری اگر پایین 70بودی یه بار دیگه بایدمراحل و طی کنید در ضمن تست های که غلط زدید علامت بزنید و یا جالب بودن بعدا برا مرور همونا کافی ست  
> ...


سپاس 😊

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Golabetoon

من تازه شروع كردم با يه مشاور كه شبا برنامه فردارو ميده ولي بدردم نميخوره از ماهه ديگه خودم ميخونم 
فيلماي رياضي و فيزيك و عربي و شبمي از سايت الا ميبينم خوبن

----------


## Behnam10

سلام .
در مورد ديگر منابع نظر ساير دوستان  ، اما براي زيست :
چون كلا چند سالي از درس و .. دور بودين ، بهتره با كتاب هاي آسون تر شروع كنيد . از درس نامه كتاب هاي خيلي سبز و تست هاي خط به خطش شروع كنيد ؛ در گام بعد و بعد از تسلط روي خطوط كتاب درسي ، از كتاب هاي الگو استفاده كنيد تا مطلب جا بيافته و در نهايت امر دوباره تست هاي مفهومي و تركيبي خيلي سبز رو بزنيد ( البته بعد از تسلط روي دروس ).
متاسفانه بنده آدم حقيقت بيني هستم و زياد اهل دلخوشي و اميد الكي نيستم !! شمام ماشالله به سني هستيد كه به تمامي جنبه ها واقف هستيد ؛
كارتون وحشتناك سخته و مسير هم بسيار طولاني ؛ بايد واقعا همّت كنيد و بعلاوه ، تلاش مضاعف .
سعي كنيد مطالعه زيست رو هر روز در برنامتون قرار بدين .
حتما با يه مشاور درسي منطبق باشيد. اگه براي زيست مشكل جدي داريد ، در صورت ضرورت از كلاس رفتن واهمه نداشته باشيد .
انشالله كه موفق خواهيد بود

پينوشت :
برخلاف نظر دوستمون ( جناب آقاي احمد نيا) ، بيخيال كتاب آي كيو گاج بشين ؛ چون نگارش بسيار سنگيني داره و صرفا براي بچه هاي درصد بالا ( عاميانه بگم ، غول هاي زيست ) مناسبه . حداقل به نظر من از كتاب هاي ساده تر استارت بزنيد ؛ و بعد كتاب هاي سنگين رو شروع كنيد .

----------


## Chandler Bing

دوست عزیز شما برای انتخاب منابع به این قسمت مراجعه کنید و از تجربیات این افراد میتونید استفاده کنید 
مصاحبه با نفرات برتر کنکور

----------


## Amin-jh

حیف که ارزوته 
اگه هدف بود میتونستیم کمکت کنیم 

#جدی

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> سلام .
> در مورد ديگر منابع نظر ساير دوستان  ، اما براي زيست :
> چون كلا چند سالي از درس و .. دور بودين ، بهتره با كتاب هاي آسون تر شروع كنيد . از درس نامه كتاب هاي خيلي سبز و تست هاي خط به خطش شروع كنيد ؛ در گام بعد و بعد از تسلط روي خطوط كتاب درسي ، از كتاب هاي الگو استفاده كنيد تا مطلب جا بيافته و در نهايت امر دوباره تست هاي مفهومي و تركيبي خيلي سبز رو بزنيد ( البته بعد از تسلط روي دروس ).
> متاسفانه بنده آدم حقيقت بيني هستم و زياد اهل دلخوشي و اميد الكي نيستم !! شمام ماشالله به سني هستيد كه به تمامي جنبه ها واقف هستيد ؛
> كارتون وحشتناك سخته و مسير هم بسيار طولاني ؛ بايد واقعا همّت كنيد و بعلاوه ، تلاش مضاعف .
> سعي كنيد مطالعه زيست رو هر روز در برنامتون قرار بدين .
> حتما با يه مشاور درسي منطبق باشيد. اگه براي زيست مشكل جدي داريد ، در صورت ضرورت از كلاس رفتن واهمه نداشته باشيد .
> انشالله كه موفق خواهيد بود
> 
> ...


سپاس از راهنماییتون درسته راه سختیه حاضرم به خاطرش از همه چیز بگذرم مخصوصا ازدواج.

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> حیف که ارزوته 
> اگه هدف بود میتونستیم کمکت کنیم 
> 
> #جدی


آرزو باعث هدف میشه ☺

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## roc

> سلام ازتون راهنمایی میخوام نه سرزنش ������
> اولین کنکورم سال 87 بود اون موقع مثله الان نبود که همه پزشکی دوس داشته باشن خلاصه بچه های درسخون عاشق پزشکی کم بود از طرفی اون موقع بیکاری مثله الان داغ نبود واسه همین هرکی میرفت دنباله علاقش اما من فقط پزشکی دوس داشتم خلاصه قبول نشدم سر این قبول نشدن و مشکلات خونوادگی که داشتم افسرده شدم تا الان که 26 سالمه هنوز داغ پزشکی تو دلمه پرستاری میاوردم ولی نرفتم چون نمیتونستم توی محیطی کار کنم که همش دکتر میبینم خلاصه الکی انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم رشته اقتصاد اما همیشه احساس میکنم یه چیزی تو زندگیم کم دارم الانم با وجود فوق لیسانس بیکارم دلم میخواد دوباره کنکور بدم حتی اگه یک روز زنده باشم نمیخوام اینجوری از دنیا برم اما میدونم کنکور خیلی سخت شده رقابت خیلی شدید شده همه بچه های مهندسی هجوم آوردن به تجربی نمیدونم احساس میکنم ریسک بزرگیه اینجا همه از من کوچکترین ولی دلم میخواد نظرتونو بدونم و اینکه اگه بخوام شروع کنم چیکار باید کنم و چه کتابی بخونم کاملا درس هارو فراموش کردم و اینکه 96 کنکور بدم یا 97؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


26سال
خو 
یه 4-8 سال دیگه بزارین روش می شه 30- 34 سال 

یه 6-10 دیگه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی میشه 40 سال 
و جوانی بهاری بود و بگذشت 

یه 15-20 سال هم کار کنید میشید 55-60 سال

می ارزه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
(در جواب :::::: نه)

و اما مشکل دوم 

اینکه نظام اموزشی کلا زیرو رو میشه تا چند سال دیگه 
و کلا باید با کتاب های نظام جدید پیش برید

برا خوندن هم حداقل باید دوسال وقت بزارید 

و منابع 
باید از چنیدین منبع برا هر درس استفاده کنید 
تا تمام جزیات رو متوجه بشید 
یا برید کلاس کنکور
یا فیلم های هر درس رو تهیه کنید

و مشکل دیگه اینکه با افزایش سن مغز دیگه قدرت حفظ اطلاعات رو نداره 



حلا خود دانید

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> 26سال
> خو 
> یه 4-8 سال دیگه بزارین روش می شه 30- 34 سال 
> 
> یه 6-10 دیگه بعد از فارغ التحصیلی میشه 40 سال 
> و جوانی بهاری بود و بگذشت 
> 
> یه 15-20 سال هم کار کنید میشید 55-60 سال
> 
> ...


اگه قرار باشه یک روز از عمرم باقی مونده باشه باید اون یک روز رو پزشکی بخونم پس میدونم می ارزه جوانی اصلا برام مهم نیست 12 سال تو سرما و گرما رفتم مدرسه بهترین شاگرد  مدرسه بودم نمیخوام روزی که خاک میشم مدیون خودم باشم

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## roc

احساسی برخورد نکنید 
الان شما مدیون اون علمی هستید که خوندید
نه مدیون خودتون

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> احساسی برخورد نکنید 
> الان شما مدیون اون علمی هستید که خوندید
> نه مدیون خودتون


اون علمی که خوندم حتی ذره ای بهش علاقه نداشتم اینکه ازش انصراف ندادم و برنگشتم به عقب که دوباره کنکور بدم به خاطر ترسم بود که نکنه دوباره قبول نشم 

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amirhassan5303

> سلام ازتون راهنمایی میخوام نه سرزنش 😊
> اولین کنکورم سال 87 بود اون موقع مثله الان نبود که همه پزشکی دوس داشته باشن خلاصه بچه های درسخون عاشق پزشکی کم بود از طرفی اون موقع بیکاری مثله الان داغ نبود واسه همین هرکی میرفت دنباله علاقش اما من فقط پزشکی دوس داشتم خلاصه قبول نشدم سر این قبول نشدن و مشکلات خونوادگی که داشتم افسرده شدم تا الان که 26 سالمه هنوز داغ پزشکی تو دلمه پرستاری میاوردم ولی نرفتم چون نمیتونستم توی محیطی کار کنم که همش دکتر میبینم خلاصه الکی انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم رشته اقتصاد اما همیشه احساس میکنم یه چیزی تو زندگیم کم دارم الانم با وجود فوق لیسانس بیکارم دلم میخواد دوباره کنکور بدم حتی اگه یک روز زنده باشم نمیخوام اینجوری از دنیا برم اما میدونم کنکور خیلی سخت شده رقابت خیلی شدید شده همه بچه های مهندسی هجوم آوردن به تجربی نمیدونم احساس میکنم ریسک بزرگیه اینجا همه از من کوچکترین ولی دلم میخواد نظرتونو بدونم و اینکه اگه بخوام شروع کنم چیکار باید کنم و چه کتابی بخونم کاملا درس هارو فراموش کردم و اینکه 96 کنکور بدم یا 97؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


سلام درسته رقابت سنگینه ولی هرجا اراده ای باشه راهی هم هست در مورد قسمت آخر سوالتون هم بگم که قصد ناامیدی شما رو ندارم و همچنین شناختی هم از شما ندارم ولی اگه میخواین تو همین نظام آموزشی پزشکی قبول بشین باید این شش ماه مونده به کنکور 96 رو کولاک کنید تا بتونید تو سال 97 حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشید حتی یک روز رو هم از دست ندید  ضمنا درباره ی زیاد شدن داوطلبا هم نترسید بیشترشون سیاهی لشکر هستن رقابت بین 5000 تای اول کشور هست درباره ی منابع هم سعی کنید مطابق با سطحتون انتخاب کنید سراغ کتاب های سنگین مثل آی کیو و نشر الگو حداقل تو این شش ماه نرید و به عنوان برادر کوچکتر سعی کنید کسانی رو که شما رو ناامید میکنند نادیده بگیرید 
موفق باشید

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> سلام درسته رقابت سنگینه ولی هرجا اراده ای باشه راهی هم هست در مورد قسمت آخر سوالتون هم بگم که قصد ناامیدی شما رو ندارم و همچنین شناختی هم از شما ندارم ولی اگه میخواین تو همین نظام آموزشی پزشکی قبول بشین باید این شش ماه مونده به کنکور 96 رو کولاک کنید تا بتونید تو سال 97 حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشید حتی یک روز رو هم از دست ندید  ضمنا درباره ی زیاد شدن داوطلبا هم نترسید بیشترشون سیاهی لشکر هستن رقابت بین 5000 تای اول کشور هست درباره ی منابع هم سعی کنید مطابق با سطحتون انتخاب کنید سراغ کتاب های سنگین مثل آی کیو و نشر الگو حداقل تو این شش ماه نرید و به عنوان برادر کوچکتر سعی کنید کسانی رو که شما رو ناامید میکنند نادیده بگیرید 
> موفق باشید


مشکلم با زیسته که کلاس میخوام برم از حرف کسی نا امید نمیشم چون هیچکس جای من نیست سپاس 😊

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Navid70

اوففففف کی گفته از همه بزرگترید؟
خیلیا مثل شمان تنها نیستید.
96 که هیچی از الان بخونید واسه 97          
واسه منابع کاملا زوده شما با کتاب درسیا شروع کنید یه یاداوری کلی بشه بعدش برید سراغ منابع
درضمن از الان بگم کنکوری که شما دادید  انگشت کوچیکه این کنکورای جدید نیست.راحت تر بگم کنکور تجربی الان جنگه سختی و مطالعه با تایم بالا کاملا عادیه.

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> اوففففف کی گفته از همه بزرگترید؟
> خیلیا مثل شمان تنها نیستید.
> 96 که هیچی از الان بخونید واسه 97          
> واسه منابع کاملا زوده شما با کتاب درسیا شروع کنید یه یاداوری کلی بشه بعدش برید سراغ منابع
> درضمن از الان بگم کنکوری که شما دادید  انگشت کوچیکه این کنکورای جدید نیست.راحت تر بگم کنکور تجربی الان جنگه سختی و مطالعه با تایم بالا کاملا عادیه.


کنکور ساده بود ولی پذیرش تو رشته های تاپ کم بود الان سخت شده به خاطر تعداد زیاد شرکت کننده ها و کتاب های کنکوری و ... به نظرم همه زندگی جنگه نه فقط کنکور پس میجنگم 😊

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی..

> حیف که ارزوته 
> اگه هدف بود میتونستیم کمکت کنیم 
> 
> #جدی


ایول داشت حرفت،دیگه وقتی میخوای کنکوربدی بایداول هدفت باشه بعدآرزوت من چون خودم پشت کنکورموندم درسته خیلی فشاربهم اومدوپزشکی قبول نشدم ولی تجربم رفت بالا

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> ایول داشت حرفت،دیگه وقتی میخوای کنکوربدی بایداول هدفت باشه بعدآرزوت من چون خودم پشت کنکورموندم درسته خیلی فشاربهم اومدوپزشکی قبول نشدم ولی تجربم رفت بالا


خب آرزو بوده حالا میشه هدف مهم اینه که بهش برسم ☺

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی..

> خب آرزو بوده حالا میشه هدف مهم اینه که بهش برسم ☺
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


ان شاءالله برسید،دلیل انتاخب نکردن پرستاری که نرفتیداین یکی ازعلت های نرفتن من هم به پرستاری بود

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> ان شاءالله برسید،دلیل انتاخب نکردن پرستاری که نرفتیداین یکی ازعلت های نرفتن من هم به پرستاری بود


شما الان چی میخونید؟

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی..

> شما الان چی میخونید؟
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


کاردرمانی

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> کاردرمانی


عالیه موفق باشید 

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی..

> عالیه موفق باشید 
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


ان شاءالله شماهم موفق باشیدفقط چندنکته یادآوری کنم1-به هدفتون فکرکنیدراهی که شماداریدمیریدمثل راه2000کیلومتری میمونه که بایدپیاده طی کنیدوعزیزترین فردزندگیتونوببینیدکه راه خسته کننده امااگه به نهایتش فکرکنیدخستگی بایدازتنتون بره(یکی ازعلت های پزشکی قبول نشدن من خستگی بوده)2-به هیچ چیزجزپزشکی فکرنکنیداین هدفتون براتون بایدمهم باشه که یقیناباتوجه به سنتون وتجربتون میدونیدچی میگم(واقعاهدف پزشک شدن برام اونقدربزرگ نبوداین دلیل دوم قبول نشون توپزشکی)بقیروتوپست بعدیم مینویسم

----------


## علی..

3-دوره مناسب دروس که این خیلی مهمه(واین روکم انجام میدادم البته کم به اندازه خودم نه به اندازه خیلی ازبچه ها)4-اگه نتونستیدروزی بخونیدیقینابریدبیرون وخوش باشیدخونه باشیدبیشترناراحت میشید5-بیش ازحدبه مغزتون فشارنیاریدچون شماراه مثلا200روزه داریدتاکنکورمتعادل درس بخونید(کاری که من نکردم فشارزیادمیاوردم به خودم بعدش کم میاوردمغزم)بسه دیگه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> ان شاءالله شماهم موفق باشیدفقط چندنکته یادآوری کنم1-به هدفتون فکرکنیدراهی که شماداریدمیریدمثل راه2000کیلومتری میمونه که بایدپیاده طی کنیدوعزیزترین فردزندگیتونوببینیدکه راه خسته کننده امااگه به نهایتش فکرکنیدخستگی بایدازتنتون بره(یکی ازعلت های پزشکی قبول نشدن من خستگی بوده)2-به هیچ چیزجزپزشکی فکرنکنیداین هدفتون براتون بایدمهم باشه که یقیناباتوجه به سنتون وتجربتون میدونیدچی میگم(واقعاهدف پزشک شدن برام اونقدربزرگ نبوداین دلیل دوم قبول نشون توپزشکی)بقیروتوپست بعدیم مینویسم


راهی که میخوام برم مثله یه جادس که پر از میخه و من باید کفش آهنی پا کنم یکی از دلایلم واسه این عقبگرد اینه که خیلی سرکوفت شنیدم و تازه آدمای اطرافمو شناختم یکی دیگه اینه که میخوام به آرامش روحی برسم که 8 ساله ندارمش چند روز پیش دختری که داشت طرح پزشکی رو میگذروند تو جاده تصادف میکنه و میمیره اون خیلی زحمت کشیده بود اما مرد ولی زحماتش هدر نرفت اون عمرشو داد و من جوونیمو میدم تا بتونم به آرامش برسم.

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی..

> راهی که میخوام برم مثله یه جادس که پر از میخه و من باید کفش آهنی پا کنم یکی از دلایلم واسه این عقبگرد اینه که خیلی سرکوفت شنیدم و تازه آدمای اطرافمو شناختم یکی دیگه اینه که میخوام به آرامش روحی برسم که 8 ساله ندارمش چند روز پیش دختری که داشت طرح پزشکی رو میگذروند تو جاده تصادف میکنه و میمیره اون خیلی زحمت کشیده بود اما مرد ولی زحماتش هدر نرفت اون عمرشو داد و من جوونیمو میدم تا بتونم به آرامش برسم.
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


آرامشی که میخواین دیگه ان شاءالله بهش برسیدخدااوشون هم رحمت کنه پس تواین راه که براهدفتون میجنگیدهم آرامش خودتونوحفظ کنیدچون داریدبراآرامش نهایی میجنگید

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> آرامشی که میخواین دیگه ان شاءالله بهش برسیدخدااوشون هم رحمت کنه پس تواین راه که براهدفتون میجنگیدهم آرامش خودتونوحفظ کنیدچون داریدبراآرامش نهایی میجنگید


بله حتما خیلی ممنون از تایمی که بهم اختصاص دادین 🙇

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## علی..

> بله حتما خیلی ممنون از تایمی که بهم اختصاص دادین 
> 
> فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


خواهش میکنم پزشک شدن براشماآرامش هست ولی انصافاالآن فکرمیکنم آرامش من نبوداماکمک به مردم آرامش منه،انتقال تجربه یاگوش دادن به دردمردم آرامش منه یایاددادن چیزایی که یادگرفتم

----------


## ZAPATA

سریع باش ..... یه دوسه روز .. یه برنامه دقیق واسه خودت مشخص کن ... و سریع دست به کار شو ..... همین امسال واسه 96 میتونی پزشکی رو بیاری .... :::   :Yahoo (99):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> سریع باش ..... یه دوسه روز .. یه برنامه دقیق واسه خودت مشخص کن ... و سریع دست به کار شو ..... همین امسال واسه 96 میتونی پزشکی رو بیاری .... :::


وای چه خوبه روحیه [emoji16]

----------


## zeinabkarami44

از فردا شروع میکنم

----------


## ZAPATA

> وای چه خوبه روحیه [emoji16]


کار فراتر از روحیه و این حرفاست ...
......................
قضیه اصلن شوخی نیست دختر .... 
......................
پزشکی رو میخای .. با جون و دل واسش بجنگ ...

----------


## ZAPATA

> از فردا شروع میکنم


این ... فردا ..... رو .. همین الان .. همین جا .. چالش کن .. هفت من خاک بریز روش ..
................
همین الان دست به کار شو .... اجازه بده فکرت اهمیت زمان حالو بفهمه .... 
..............

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> کار فراتر از روحیه و این حرفاست ...
> ......................
> قضیه اصلن شوخی نیست دختر .... 
> ......................
> پزشکی رو میخای .. با جون و دل واسش بجنگ ...


اراده قوی دارم همه تلاشمو میکنم ایشالا که موفق بشم

----------


## ZAPATA

> اراده قوی دارم همه تلاشمو میکنم ایشالا که موفق بشم



اراده و تلاش و علاقه و انگیزه خوبه .......
.......
با این حال ....
.......
بهترین ماشین رو هم سوار شی .... تا نقشه تو دستت نباشه و نزنی به جاده ... به مقصد نمیرسی ....

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> اراده و تلاش و علاقه و انگیزه خوبه .......
> .......
> با این حال ....
> .......
> بهترین ماشین رو هم سوار شی .... تا نقشه تو دستت نباشه و نزنی به جاده ... به مقصد نمیرسی ....


معدلمو چیکار کنم؟ معدلم 17 بوده 😔

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeinabkarami44


سلام ازتون راهنمایی میخوام نه سرزنش 😊
اولین کنکورم سال 87 بود اون موقع مثله الان نبود که همه پزشکی دوس داشته باشن خلاصه بچه های درسخون عاشق پزشکی کم بود از طرفی اون موقع بیکاری مثله الان داغ نبود واسه همین هرکی میرفت دنباله علاقش اما من فقط پزشکی دوس داشتم خلاصه قبول نشدم سر این قبول نشدن و مشکلات خونوادگی که داشتم افسرده شدم تا الان که 26 سالمه هنوز داغ پزشکی تو دلمه پرستاری میاوردم ولی نرفتم چون نمیتونستم توی محیطی کار کنم که همش دکتر میبینم خلاصه الکی انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم رشته اقتصاد اما همیشه احساس میکنم یه چیزی تو زندگیم کم دارم الانم با وجود فوق لیسانس بیکارم دلم میخواد دوباره کنکور بدم حتی اگه یک روز زنده باشم نمیخوام اینجوری از دنیا برم اما میدونم کنکور خیلی سخت شده رقابت خیلی شدید شده همه بچه های مهندسی هجوم آوردن به تجربی نمیدونم احساس میکنم ریسک بزرگیه اینجا همه از من کوچکترین ولی دلم میخواد نظرتونو بدونم و اینکه اگه بخوام شروع کنم چیکار باید کنم و چه کتابی بخونم کاملا درس هارو فراموش کردم و اینکه 96 کنکور بدم یا 97؟

فرستاده شده از GT-I9505ِ من با Tapatalk


اگه واقعا بخواید حتما میتونید.چرا که نه.به حرف اونایی هم که میخوان ناامیدتون کنن گوش ندید.مگه آدم تو 40سالگی نمیخواد زندگی کنه که میگن تا تموم کنی ۴۰ سالته؟؟؟مگه تو 40سالگی آدم پول نمیخواد؟؟پس توجه نکنید. [emoji4]  منم هدفم همین رشته هست واسه منابع هم من بعد کلی تحقیق و وبگردی یه این نتیجه رسیدم(خودم هم همینا رو دارم):
دینی:گـاج جامع طوسی
عربی:گاج سفید
زبان:مبتکران
واسه ریدینگ و کلوز تست:شبقره از متن نترسیم
ادبیات:کتاب های مبحثی نشرالگو واسه تست واسه درسنامه کتاب های هامون سبطی نشردریافت
فیزیک:گاج طوسی
ریاضی:خیلی سبز یا مهروماه
شیمی:دوم مبتکران.سوم و پیش خیلی سبز
زیست :واسه درسنامه فاگوزیست.واسه تست نشرالگو
امیدوارم موفق باشید.
 +چـرخ برهم زنـم ار غیـر مرادم گردد من نـه آنم که زبونی کشم از چرخ و فلک.
+ همونایی که  واست سنگ میزنن یه روزی بلند میشن واست دست میزنن.


Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## ZAPATA

همینه که هست ..... واقعیت رو بپذیر ...... 
.............
یعنی خودتو گول نزن فردا پس فردا باز به معدل فکر کنی .....
...........
وقتی برنامه خودتو مشخص میسازی .... با توجه به معدلت رو تلاش بیشتر تمرکز میکنی ...... اینه که میتونه نگرانی احتمالیتو کنترل کنه ..... 
...........

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> _
> اگه واقعا بخواید حتما میتونید.چرا که نه.به حرف اونایی هم که میخوان ناامیدتون کنن گوش ندید.مگه آدم تو 40سالگی نمیخواد زندگی کنه که میگن تا تموم کنی ۴۰ سالته؟؟؟مگه تو 40سالگی آدم پول نمیخواد؟؟پس توجه نکنید. [emoji4]  منم هدفم همین رشته هست واسه منابع هم من بعد کلی تحقیق و وبگردی یه این نتیجه رسیدم(خودم هم همینا رو دارم):
> دینی:گـاج جامع طوسی
> عربی:گاج سفید
> زبان:مبتکران
> واسه ریدینگ و کلوز تست:شبقره از متن نترسیم
> ادبیات:کتاب های مبحثی نشرالگو واسه تست واسه درسنامه کتاب های هامون سبطی نشردریافت
> فیزیک:گاج طوسی
> ریاضی:خیلی سبز یا مهروماه
> ...


خیلی قشنگ بود دوستم مرسی از منابع

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> همینه که هست ..... واقعیت رو بپذیر ...... 
> .............
> یعنی خودتو گول نزن فردا پس فردا باز به معدل فکر کنی .....
> ...........
> وقتی برنامه خودتو مشخص میسازی .... با توجه به معدلت رو تلاش بیشتر تمرکز میکنی ...... اینه که میتونه نگرانی احتمالیتو کنترل کنه ..... 
> ...........


یعنی ترمیم معدل ثبت‌نام نکنم؟

----------


## علی..

> یعنی ترمیم معدل ثبت‌نام نکنم؟


شمامیخوای ثبت نام کنی کن فوقش معدلت بهتربشه ودرسارومرورمیکنی،توکنکور94  تاثیرمستقیم معدل بودتو95تاثیرمثبت که برابچه های رتبه 4رقمی به پائین فاقدتاثیرمثبت بودحالااگه میتونیدبریدشایددوباره تاثیرمستقیم کردن :Yahoo (35):

----------


## ZAPATA

> اگه واقعا بخواید حتما میتونید.چرا که نه.به حرف اونایی هم که میخوان ناامیدتون کنن گوش ندید.مگه آدم تو 40سالگی نمیخواد زندگی کنه که میگن تا تموم کنی ۴۰ سالته؟؟؟مگه تو 40سالگی آدم پول نمیخواد؟؟پس توجه نکنید. [emoji4]  منم هدفم همین رشته هست واسه منابع هم من بعد کلی تحقیق و وبگردی یه این نتیجه رسیدم(خودم هم همینا رو دارم):
> دینی:گـاج جامع طوسی
> عربی:گاج سفید
> زبان:مبتکران
> واسه ریدینگ و کلوز تست:شبقره از متن نترسیم
> ادبیات:کتاب های مبحثی نشرالگو واسه تست واسه درسنامه کتاب های هامون سبطی نشردریافت
> فیزیک:گاج طوسی
> ریاضی:خیلی سبز یا مهروماه
> شیمی:دوم مبتکران.سوم و پیش خیلی سبز
> ...


واسه منابع .. همینایی که قرمزن .... خوبن ... فقط چند نکته دیگه :
++ ادبیات رو موضوعی گاج رو بخون :: (همین یه کتاب یه تنه کافیه واست !)
++ شیمی ... یه دونه ... شیمی جــامع گاج  ... رو بگیر .... درسنامه هاشو بخون ... تستاشو یکی درمیون بزن .. راه بیفتی ... بقیشو .... با شیمی پایه آزمون الگو و شیمی پیش آزمون فــار .... یپش برو 
++ واسه زیست هم فکر و برنامه خودتو بگو .... تا ببینم بهتر تر چه میشه فکر زد !

----------


## ZAPATA

> یعنی ترمیم معدل ثبت‌نام نکنم؟





> شمامیخوای ثبت نام کنی کن فوقش معدلت بهتربشه ودرسارومرورمیکنی،توکنکور94  تاثیرمستقیم معدل بودتو95تاثیرمثبت که برابچه های رتبه 4رقمی به پائین فاقدتاثیرمثبت بودحالااگه میتونیدبریدشایددوباره تاثیرمستقیم کردن


داش علی .... گفتن دیگه ...

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> واسه منابع .. همینایی که قرمزن .... خوبن ... فقط چند نکته دیگه :
> ++ ادبیات رو موضوعی گاج رو بخون :: (همین یه کتاب یه تنه کافیه واست !)
> ++ شیمی ... یه دونه ... شیمی جــامع گاج  ... رو بگیر .... درسنامه هاشو بخون ... تستاشو یکی درمیون بزن .. راه بیفتی ... بقیشو .... با شیمی پایه آزمون الگو و شیمی پیش آزمون فــار .... یپش برو 
> ++ واسه زیست هم فکر و برنامه خودتو بگو .... تا ببینم بهتر تر چه میشه فکر زد !


واسه زیست میخوام هم کلاس برم خب کتابو که باید بجوم بعد خیلی سبز و فاگو بخونم بعد برم گاج نقره ای تست بزنم بعدش الگو و در نهایت iq خوبه؟

----------


## علی..

دوستان بهتون لطف میکنن واستون کتاب های مختلفی معرفی میکنن امایه باریکی حرف قشنگی زدگفتن منابع براساس سطح افراده شایدیه منبع بتونه من رواز20%برسونه به60%براساس تلاشم امابرایکی دیگه اصلاتاثیرگذارنباشه،اکثرکت  اب های مطرح میتونن کمک کنن بهتون مثلاتوزیست گفتم بنده نشرالگوداشتم وکتابای دیگه که نشرالگوبرام خوب بودوفاگوهم تعریفشوشنیدم وکارنکردم که بگم امامنابع خوب بستگی وبه تلاش شماهم داره

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> دوستان بهتون لطف میکنن واستون کتاب های مختلفی معرفی میکنن امایه باریکی حرف قشنگی زدگفتن منابع براساس سطح افراده شایدیه منبع بتونه من رواز20%برسونه به60%براساس تلاشم امابرایکی دیگه اصلاتاثیرگذارنباشه،اکثرکت  اب های مطرح میتونن کمک کنن بهتون مثلاتوزیست گفتم بنده نشرالگوداشتم وکتابای دیگه که نشرالگوبرام خوب بودوفاگوهم تعریفشوشنیدم وکارنکردم که بگم امامنابع خوب بستگی وبه تلاش شماهم داره


واسه منابع از ساده به سخت شروع میکنم

----------


## ZAPATA

> واسه زیست میخوام هم کلاس برم خب کتابو که باید بجوم بعد خیلی سبز و فاگو بخونم بعد برم گاج نقره ای تست بزنم بعدش الگو و در نهایت iq خوبه؟


کلاسو که میگم .. بی خیال ....... ::: حال اینکه تو کلاس .. چی میخان بهت یاد بدن ... از عجایبه .... 
..............
یعنی میخام بگم ..... زیست .... بیشترش کتابیه .... مطالعه و تست زنیه ...... 
..............
++ فـــاگو ..... که بی خیال ..... بار آموزشی نداره که به کارت بیاد ....
++ خیلی سبز! دوم سوم رو که بخون :: 
++ ولی واسه بقیه راه باید بعد اینکه این دورو خوندی حرف زد .....

----------


## علی..

یه مثال درباره زیست من نشرالگورو2سال کارکردم یکی ازدوستان گفتن بروگاج نقره ای بگیریکی کارکرده باهاش نمیدونم گفته بود70زده یا80یا90من رفتم گرفتم امابرامن مفیدنبودامایقیناکتاب بدی نبوده که یکی دیگه بالازده باهاش

----------


## ZAPATA

> دوستان بهتون لطف میکنن واستون کتاب های مختلفی معرفی میکنن امایه باریکی حرف قشنگی زدگفتن منابع براساس سطح افراده شایدیه منبع بتونه من رواز20%برسونه به60%براساس تلاشم امابرایکی دیگه اصلاتاثیرگذارنباشه،اکثرکت  اب های مطرح میتونن کمک کنن بهتون مثلاتوزیست گفتم بنده نشرالگوداشتم وکتابای دیگه که نشرالگوبرام خوب بودوفاگوهم تعریفشوشنیدم وکارنکردم که بگم امامنابع خوب بستگی وبه تلاش شماهم داره



اینو مطمئن باش رفیق ..
....
هرجا صحبت از فاگو شنیدی ...... دال بر جهالت طرفه .... ! ....
.........................

----------


## علی..

> اینو مطمئن باش رفیق ..
> ....
> هرجا صحبت از فاگو شنیدی ...... دال بر جهالت طرفه .... ! ....
> .........................


باشه دل خونی ازفاگوداریا :Yahoo (23): من که کارنکردم واحتمالابه پستم دیگه نمیخوره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

دوست خودم پارسال کنکور داد فقط سبز خوند 70 زد

----------


## zeinabkarami44

منم فاگو رو ندیدم ولی شنیدم وقت گیره

----------


## ZAPATA

> باشه دل خونی ازفاگوداریامن که کارنکردم واحتمالابه پستم دیگه نمیخوره


واسه خودم که تا الان نقشی نداشته ..... چون مطمئنم .... میگم بقیه هم حواسشون باشه ......  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی..

> دوست خودم پارسال کنکور داد فقط سبز خوند 70 زد


مثلامن سال سوم بودیعنی چندسال پیش خیلی سبزاونموقع واقعاآسون بودوچیزخاصی بهم اضاف نمیکرداماشنیده بودم تغییرات گسترده دادن بهش وترکیبیش کردن که مفیدمیتونه بوده باشه براخیلی ها ومن استفاده نکردم ونمیتونم نظری روش داشته باشم

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> واسه خودم که تا الان نقشی نداشته ..... چون مطمئنم .... میگم بقیه هم حواسشون باشه ......


زیست تو آزمون چند میزنی؟ و چی میخونی؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> زیست تو آزمون چند میزنی؟ و چی میخونی؟


منو بی خیال ...اینو از بقیه بپرسی بهتره ...  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> مثلامن سال سوم بودیعنی چندسال پیش خیلی سبزاونموقع واقعاآسون بودوچیزخاصی بهم اضاف نمیکرداماشنیده بودم تغییرات گسترده دادن بهش وترکیبیش کردن که مفیدمیتونه بوده باشه براخیلی ها ومن استفاده نکردم ونمیتونم نظری روش داشته باشم


الان الگو جای سبزو گرفته

----------


## ZAPATA

> الان الگو جای سبزو گرفته


نه ... این طوریا هم نیست ...
.................
زیست دوم و سوم خیلی سبز! ... همچنان ... پرقدرت .. تو میدون زیست .. میتازن .... 
الگو یه خوبیا داره .... خیلی سبز! هم خوبی های خودش ...

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> منو بی خیال ...اینو از بقیه بپرسی بهتره ...


آخه احساس میکنم از اونایی که بالا 80 میزنی

----------


## علی..

> الان الگو جای سبزو گرفته


من ازالگوراضی بودم چون سوالای ترکیبی توش زیادبودوسنگینی خاصی داشت دراین حدکه یه تستوبزنی وغلط بزنی1ماه بعدبیای اگه نکته برداری هم داشته باشی احتمال غلط زدن بازم داری،توکنکور60زدم البته اشتباه خودم بودم اول فکرکردم زیستش سخته که اشتباه میکردم وفکرکردم کم زدم امافقط3تاغلط داشتم سرزیست هم یه 5دقیقه کارپیش اومدرفتم اومدم که یقینابااون 5دقیقه میرفت بالای70اصلاروزکنکورمهمه باورکنیدسرعتم کم نبودمیترکوندم سرعتموهرکاری کردم اونقدرزیادنشد

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> من ازالگوراضی بودم چون سوالای ترکیبی توش زیادبودوسنگینی خاصی داشت دراین حدکه یه تستوبزنی وغلط بزنی1ماه بعدبیای اگه نکته برداری هم داشته باشی احتمال غلط زدن بازم داری،توکنکور60زدم البته اشتباه خودم بودم اول فکرکردم زیستش سخته که اشتباه میکردم وفکرکردم کم زدم امافقط3تاغلط داشتم سرزیست هم یه 5دقیقه کارپیش اومدرفتم اومدم که یقینابااون 5دقیقه میرفت بالای70اصلاروزکنکورمهمه باورکنیدسرعتم کم نبودمیترکوندم سرعتموهرکاری کردم اونقدرزیادنشد


سرعت و دقت خیلی مهمه حیف اون 5min

----------


## علی..

> سرعت و دقت خیلی مهمه حیف اون 5min


اصلاروزکنکورمهمه 2تاسوال ریاضی هم حل کردم امایه چیوتومرحله آخرندیدم واردنکردم وفیزیک هم موردهایی بود،دقت مهمه واقعا،من عمومیوگندزدم توکنکورمثلادینی من که بالابودهمیشه نزدیک50زدم عربی که به گفته خیلی هاخوب بودم روزهای کنکورخراب میکنم نمیدونم چرا،ادبیات هم که امثال حال خاصی داده بودن به بچه ها،کلاکنکوره دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد

----------


## mobin7

فازتون از امید دادن به اینایی که از الان شروع میکنن چیه؟ یارو سه ساله داره میخونه هنوز نتونسته به اون درصد مورد نیاز برسه

این امسال قبول نشه بدجور شکست روحی میخوره...

اینقدر رستگار رحمان میگید ایشون تو سربازی هم میخونده . هم اینکه سال 88 بوده نه 96
اینایی که میگن از اذر شروع کردم از دی شروع کردم چیزشر محضه. تو انجمن یکی دوتا هستن اینطوری هوششون رو پز دادن اخر دروغشونم رو شد.

----------


## ZAPATA

> فازتون از امید دادن به اینایی که از الان شروع میکنن چیه؟ یارو سه ساله داره میخونه هنوز نتونسته به اون درصد مورد نیاز برسه
> 
> این امسال قبول نشه بدجور شکست روحی میخوره...
> 
> اینقدر رستگار رحمان میگید ایشون تو سربازی هم میخونده . هم اینکه سال 88 بوده نه 96
> اینایی که میگن از اذر شروع کردم از دی شروع کردم چیزشر محضه. تو انجمن یکی دوتا هستن اینطوری هوششون رو پز دادن اخر دروغشونم رو شد.



احتمالن .. من و داش علی .... مشاوریم ... این طوری میخایم پول بیشتری به جیب بزنیم ...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی..

> فازتون از امید دادن به اینایی که از الان شروع میکنن چیه؟ یارو سه ساله داره میخونه هنوز نتونسته به اون درصد مورد نیاز برسه
> 
> این امسال قبول نشه بدجور شکست روحی میخوره...
> 
> اینقدر رستگار رحمان میگید ایشون تو سربازی هم میخونده . هم اینکه سال 88 بوده نه 96
> اینایی که میگن از اذر شروع کردم از دی شروع کردم چیزشر محضه. تو انجمن یکی دوتا هستن اینطوری هوششون رو پز دادن اخر دروغشونم رو شد.


شماازاول صحبتای من وداداش زاپاتا(ببخش فارسی نوشتم)نخوندیدشایدمنظورتون مانیستیم :Yahoo (4): من بارهاگفتم آقای رحمانی ویاهرکس دیگه استثناهستن بعدکنکورهم تغییرکرده تواین سال های بعدآقای رحمانی البته آقای رحمانی واقعامخ هستن کلامخ هستن الآن هم بودن میتونستن،اماایشون میگه میخوام بشم امسال هم نشدسال دیگه میگن آرامشم پزشکیه خوب میخوان تلاش کنن منوداداش زاپاتاکه نگفتیم قبولید

----------


## علی..

> احتمالن .. من و داش علی .... مشاوریم ... این طوری میخایم پول بیشتری به جیب بزنیم ...


احتمالابعدعامل نفوذی هم هستیم :Yahoo (23):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> فازتون از امید دادن به اینایی که از الان شروع میکنن چیه؟ یارو سه ساله داره میخونه هنوز نتونسته به اون درصد مورد نیاز برسه
> 
> این امسال قبول نشه بدجور شکست روحی میخوره...
> 
> اینقدر رستگار رحمان میگید ایشون تو سربازی هم میخونده . هم اینکه سال 88 بوده نه 96
> اینایی که میگن از اذر شروع کردم از دی شروع کردم چیزشر محضه. تو انجمن یکی دوتا هستن اینطوری هوششون رو پز دادن اخر دروغشونم رو شد.


قبول نشم شکست روحی نمیخورم من طعم شکستو قبلا چشیدم الان فقط میخوام تلاشمو بکنم که دوباره 8 سال بعد خودمو سرزنش نکنم

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## zeinabkarami44

> 


ادبیات و شیمی خیلی میکشونه بالا

----------


## nashnas4

دوستان عزیز توی ذهنتون چی فکر کردید؟!اول میاید به طرف میگین که خانم ناراحت نشید نمیخوام نا امیدتون کنم بعد ده تا حرف و حدیث ازش در میارید که طرف اگر کوه باشه میلرزه یا از همون اول بگین این کار سخته و مشکله یا دیگه نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم و این طور حرف هارو و مطرح نکنید والا چه کاریه همش میگین نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم! خب تو که داری ناامید میکنی دیگه چرا حرف الکی میزنی 
+ 
شما تلاشتو و بکن 
انسان داشتیم ۷۰ سالگی رفته دانشگاه
شما که سنی نداری
هر چه قدر تلاش خوب کردی و اراده قوی داشتی میتونی به اهداف بزرگتر هم برسی
کاری هم با حرف این طور ادم ها نداشته باشید که اکثرا خودشون هم به جایی نرسیدند و فقط بحث نا امیدی و .. مطرح میکنند 
از بین این ۵۰۰ هزار نفر کمتر از ۱۰ هزار نفر هستند که خیلی جدی تر درس میخونن توجه داشته باشید که هر سال  داره تعداد سیاهی لشکرا هم بالا میره و این میتونه تاثیراتی و ایجاد کنه چون بعضی از کنکوری ها میمونن به امید سال بعد دوباره سال بعد موفق نمیشن میمونن سال بعد!
در کل باید به خداوند امید داشته باشید و با اراده محکم کارتونو و شروع کنید
اگر هم موفق نشدید چه امسال چه سال بعد و بعدش و یا اگر دیدید موفق نمی شید یا نمیتونید این رشته و بخونید بیخیال بشید 
کنکور دادن فقط سخت نیست افرادی تو این طور دانشگاه ها قبول میشن که هوش و توانایی لازم برای درس خوندن در سطح بالارو و داشتند و تونستند با این مورد برخورد کنند 
کسی که نتونه روزی چند ساعت درس بخونه نمیتونه بیاد این رشته و انتخاب کنه حتی بعد دریافت مدرک عمومی بعدا دریافت تخصصی طبق چیزی که مشاهده میشه اکثر دکتر ها باز هم کتاب های جدید/مقالات جدید و ... مطالعه میکنند تا خودشون و با علم بروز نگه دارند
موفق و سرافراز باشید

----------


## kimiagar

> فازتون از امید دادن به اینایی که از الان شروع میکنن چیه؟ یارو سه ساله داره میخونه هنوز نتونسته به اون درصد مورد نیاز برسه
> 
> این امسال قبول نشه بدجور شکست روحی میخوره...
> 
> اینقدر رستگار رحمان میگید ایشون تو سربازی هم میخونده . هم اینکه سال 88 بوده نه 96
> اینایی که میگن از اذر شروع کردم از دی شروع کردم چیزشر محضه. تو انجمن یکی دوتا هستن اینطوری هوششون رو پز دادن اخر دروغشونم رو شد.


*اونی که سه سال مونده ، سه سال دیگه هم بمونه هیچی نمیشه اگه بخواد همون روند رو در پیش بگیره و اشتباهاتش رو اصلاح نکنه
من از رستگار رحمانی اطلاعی ندارم والا ، ولی اگه شما اطلاع داری میتونی منبع بدی ما هم اطلاع پیدا کنیم؟! ن حدس و گمان فقط وگرنه منم حدس میزنم تو سربازی میخونده!
اونایی هم که میگی تو انجمن هستن که منم میدونم کیارو میگی
ای دی تلگرامش رو پیدا کردم و خیلی وقت پیش ازش پرسیدم ، قسم قران رو خورد که از آذر شروع کرد ، حالا دوس داری شما باور کنی داداش یا نکنی!
موفق باشی امسال*  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## DR.MAM

*زینب خانوم اصلا نگران معدلتون نباشید چون تاثیر معدل بصورت تاثیر مثبت هست و معدل بی تاثیره...تمرکزتونو فقط بزارین رو درس و به معدل فکر نکنین
موفق باشین*

----------


## ZAPATA

> ادبیات و شیمی خیلی میکشونه بالا



رو یکی دو درس .... که بیشتر تسلط داری ..... بیشتر تمرکز بگیر ..... درصدتو حسابی ببر بالا ...... :Yahoo (99):

----------


## _Senoritta_

هم کنکور 96 شرکت کن هم 97...

----------


## shima1996

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط mobin7


فازتون از امید دادن به اینایی که از الان شروع میکنن چیه؟ یارو سه ساله داره میخونه هنوز نتونسته به اون درصد مورد نیاز برسه

این امسال قبول نشه بدجور شکست روحی میخوره...

اینقدر رستگار رحمان میگید ایشون تو سربازی هم میخونده . هم اینکه سال 88 بوده نه 96
اینایی که میگن از اذر شروع کردم از دی شروع کردم چیزشر محضه. تو انجمن یکی دوتا هستن اینطوری هوششون رو پز دادن اخر دروغشونم رو شد.


خب شما فازتون از ناامید کردن چیه؟؟؟ شما باید دلیل داشته باشی نه کسایی که امید میدن.خیلیا تونستن و ازهمین ماه شروع کردن و خوندن و تونستن به هدفشون برسن.اونایی که دیگران و ناامید میکنن بنظرم بویی از انسانیت نبردن و فقط حسادت تو وجودشونه ...خب چی میشه به یک نفر حس خوبی بدی که میتونه؟؟؟انسان اشرف مخلوقاته و اگر اراده کنه واقعا میتونه کاریو انجام بده.فقط غیر ممکنه که غیرممکنه.شما برو سرگذشت انسان های بزرگ رو بخون هیچکدوم از همون اول پرفکت نبودن...بازحمت و تلاش شدن اینی که هستن.باشد که رستگار شوید....
 دنیا هیچ بن بستی وجود ندارد ...
یا راهی خواهم یافت ،

یا راهی خواهم ساخت ... 

یکی قشنگیه منظره رو میبینه و یکی کثیفیه پنجره رو
این تویی که تصمیم بگیری چه چیزی رو ببینی

امیدوترم همیشه قشنگترین منظره رو

ببینی حتی از پشت یک پنجره کثیف ... 





Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## ZAPATA

یکی قشنگیه منظره رو میبینه و یکی کثیفیه پنجره رو
این تویی که تصمیم بگیری چه چیزی رو ببینی

امیدوارم همیشه قشنگترین منظره رو

ببینی حتی از پشت یک پنجره کثیف ... 

(با اجازه @*shima1996*)
 :Yahoo (100):

----------


## s-1998

فقط یه چیزی فکر نکن دیر شده.و سنت زیاده..
میانیگن سنی توی اموزشگاه ماهان تهران بین ۱۰۰نفر بالای ۲۶هست
توی کلاس خودمون متولد ۶۹و۶۷داریم


Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## shima1996

_. اپرا وینفری



اپرا هم اکنون یکی از شناخته شده ترین مجری های تلویزیونی در سطح جهان است، اما اوضاع همیشه به این اندازه برای او دلپذیر نبوده است. او در سنین نوجوانی مرتبا توسط عمو و پسرعمو هایش مورد تجاوز قرار می گرفت و روزگاری سختی را سپری می کرد. اپرا حتی در سن ۱۴ سالگی بچه ای را به دنیا آورد که البته مدتی پس از تولد، درگذشت.

اولین تجربه اپرا در تلویزیون نیز چندان خوشایند نبود. بانوی بی رقیب قاب جادویی، از اولین برنامه تلویزیونی خود اخراج شد؛ در آن زمان مدیرانش به وی گفتند که بیش از حد احساساتی است و نمی تواند خود را در جلوی دوربین کنترل کند. اپرا بعدا از همین ویژگی استفاده کرد و توانست با ۳ میلیارد دلار سرمایه، عنوان پولدار ترین زن دنیا را به خود اختصاص دهد.

او یکبار در دانشگاه هاروارد و در زمانی که مشغول انتقال تجربیاتش بود، اینچنین گفت: «مفهومی به اسم شکست وجود ندارد. شکست یکی از روش های زندگی است برای اینکه ما را به راه درست هدایت کند.»

۲. توماس ادیسون



ادیسون یک مثال عالی برای فردی است که به حرف دیگران گوش نکرد و اسیر شکست نشد. جالب است بدانید که معلمان توماس به وی می گفتند که او احمق تر از آن است که بتواند چیزی را یاد بگیرد. ادیسون اما هیچگاه دست از تلاش بر نداشت و سرانجام پس از هزاران بار شکست، توانست نام خود را در تاریخ جاودانه کند.

ادیسون هنگامی که درباره شکست هایش از او سؤال کردند، چنین گفت: «من شکست نخوردم. من فقط هزار راه پیدا کردم که به موفقیت ختم نمی شدند.»

۳. آلبرت آینشتین



آینشتین تا سن چهار سالگی در ارتباط برقرار کردن با دیگران مشکل داشت. او حتی تا سن ۷ سالگی نمی توانست خواندن را یاد بگیرد. اما همین فرد در نهایت موفق شد نام خود را به عنوان پدر فیزیک دنیا مطرح نماید و جایزه نوبل را به دست آورد.

۴. Jay-Z



شان کارتر که اکنون با نام مستعار Jay-Z در میان رپر ها شناخته می شود، یکی از تاثیرگذارترین و پولدارترین افراد این حوزه به شمار می رود. Jay-Z اما همیشه اینچین موفق نبوده است.

Jay-Z در ابتدا فعالیتش نتوانست توجه کسی را به کار خود جلب نماید. اولین CD او فروش نرفت و هیچ شرکتی حاضر نشد بر روی موسیقی وی سرمایه گذاری نماید.

Jay-Z اکنون ۲۱ جایزه Grammy را از آن خود کرده و به گفته Forbes سرمایه ای ۵۵۰ میلیون دلاری را در اختیار دارد.

۵. هنری فرد



اکنون در صنعت اتوموبیل Ford یکی از پیشتازان به شمار می رود و کمتر کسی است که نام این برند را نشنیده باشد. اما بد نیست بدانید که آقای فورد به عنوان مؤسس این شرکت، شکست های بسیاری را تجربه کرد تا سرانجام توانست مجموعه موفق کنونی را شکل دهد. او در اولین کسب و کاری که راه اندازی کرد شکست خورد و پس از آن نیز ۵ بار طعم ورشکستگی را چشید تا در نهایت برند Ford را خلق نمود.

۶. مایکل جردن



یکی از ماندگارترین نام های دنیای بسکتبال، قبل از رسیدن به موفقیت هایش، بارها شکست را تجربه کرده است. او زمانی که در دبیرستان بود به بسکتبال علاقه بسیاری داشت، اما هرگز نمی توانست به تیم اصلی مدرسه راه پیدا کند.

جردن در اظهار نظری معروف در رابطه با موفقیت هایش چنین می گوید: «من در طول مدت ورزشم بیش از ۹ هزار شوت را به بیرون زده ام. نزدیک به ۳۰۰ بازی را باخته ام. در ۲۶ بازی زمانی که می توانسته ام با شوت خود تیمم را برنده کنم، ضربه را هدر دادم. من در زندگیم بارها و بارها و بارها شکست خورده ام و این همان دلیل موفقیت من است.»

۷. بیل گیتس



بیل گیتس سال های سال است که عنوان ثروتمند ترین مرد جهان را به خود اختصاص می دهد. اما حتی او هم در یک چشم بهم زدن نتوانسته به موفقیت کنونیش دست پیدا کند. اولین شرکت گیتس Traf-O-Data نام داشت. این شرکت دستگاهی را ساخته بود که می توانست اطلاعات ترافیکی را مورد تحلیل قرار دهد. گیتس و رفیقش پاؤل آلن، در اولین اقدام برای فروش محصولشان متوجه شدند که دستگاه کار نمیکند. در نهایت Traf-O-Data شکست سختی خورد و تمام زحمات گیتس به هدر رفت.

او سپس مایکروسافت را راه اندازی کرد و بقیه داستان نیز برای همه ما روشن است.

۸. چارلز داروین



داروین در زمان کودکی از سمت معلمان و حتی پدرش با کم لطفی های بسیاری مواجه بود. او در این رابطه می گوید: «معلمان و پدرم معتقد بودند که من یک پسر کاملا معمولی هستم که هوشم پایین تر از سطح استاندارد است.»

نیاز به توضیح نیست که داروین اکنون یکی از شناخته شده ترین دانشمندان دنیا است.

۹. ونسان ون گوگ



ونگوگ در زمانی که در قید حیات بود تنها موفق شد تا یک تابلوی نقاشی را به فروش رساند. آثار ون گوگ هرچند در زمان خود مورد استقبال قرار نمی گرفتند اما این موضوع باعث نشد تا او دست از کار بکشد. ونسان ون گوگ تا زمانی که زنده بود ۹۰۰ اثر نقاشی را خلق کرد که هر یک از آن ها اکنون میلیون ها دلار قیمت دارند.

۱۰. استیون اسپیلبرگ



اگر بخواهیم نام ۵ کارگردان مطرح دنیا را لیست کنیم، قطعا استیون اسپیلبرگ را باید در میان آن ها جای دهیم. جالب است بدانید که در سال های دور، دانشگاه هنرهای سینمایی کالیفرنیا، دو بار درخواست تحصیل این کارگردان بزرگ را رد کرده است.

اسپیلبرگ بعد ها موفق شد ۳ بار جایزه اسکار را به دست آورد. دانشگاه هنرهای سینمایی کالیفرنیا نیز در سال ۱۹۹۴ از او به خاطر فیلم هایش تقدیر به عمل آورد.

۱۱. آبراهام لینکلن



یکی از بهترین رئیس جمهور های آمریکا راه بسیار سختی را برای رسیدن به کاخ سفید طی کرده است. لینکلن شکست را زمانی که در ارتش بود تجربه کرد و بعد ها نیز در کسب و کار خود به زمین خورد. او حتی در زمان رقابت های انتخاباتی نیز شکست های بسیاری را تحمل کرد تا اینکه سرانجام توانست عنوان ریاست جمهوری آمریکا را به خود اختصاص دهد.

•••

شما تا کنون چند بار شکست خورده اید؟ 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------


## zeinabkarami44

سپاس فراوان از دوستان گلم امیدوارم همتون مهر 96 تو رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقتون قبول شده باشید ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## ZAPATA

> سپاس فراوان از دوستان گلم امیدوارم همتون مهر 96 تو رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقتون قبول شده باشید ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


کدوم رشته و شهر مدنظرت هست ؟!؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> کدوم رشته و شهر مدنظرت هست ؟!؟


پزشکی هر جا شد ترجیحا شهر خودم همدان

----------


## ZAPATA

> پزشکی هر جا شد ترجیحا شهر خودم همدان


همین کتابارو کامل بخون .... احتمال قبولیت خیلیه  :
++ ادبیات موضوعی گاج
++ عربی کامل گاج
++ دین و زندگی جامع گاج
++ زبان جامع مبتکران
++ ریاضیاتـــــجربی جامع خیلی سبز!
++ فیزیک چهارجلدی خیلی سبز!
++ همایش زمین دریافت (دکتر چلاجور)
.................................................
و اما ... شیمی  ! و زیست ! ......

شیمی :
++ شیمی جامع گاجو بگیر .... درسنامه هاشو بخون ... یکی درمیون تستاشو بزن  .... واسه بقیه راه ... شیمی پایه الگو + شیمی پیش فار .... تست بزن .... یعنی اصل راه .... پیش رفتن با الگو و فاره ....... ! اون جامع گاج رو واسه دست گرمی میگم بخون راه بیفتی

زیست :
++ زیست دوم و سوم خیلی سبز! ..... واسه شروع بخون ... بعدش میشه راحت حرف زد ...... اگه هم فــار ... این چاپ جدید اموزش زیست چهارم خودشو بده .... اینم واسه شروع بخون ..... ! تا بعد ببینیم چه طور میشه ! (یعنی هنوز زیست کار داره ! ولی بقیه درسا همینا که گفتم عالی و کافین !)

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> همین کتابارو کامل بخون .... احتمال قبولیت خیلیه  :
> ++ ادبیات موضوعی گاج
> ++ عربی کامل گاج
> ++ دین و زندگی جامع گاج
> ++ زبان جامع مبتکران
> ++ ریاضیاتـــــجربی جامع خیلی سبز!
> ++ فیزیک چهارجلدی خیلی سبز!
> ++ همایش زمین دریافت (دکتر چلاجور)
> .................................................
> ...


گاج سفید یا طوسی؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> گاج سفید یا طوسی؟


سفید و طوسی دیگه خاطره شد  :Yahoo (100): 
..........................
بری بازار .. دقیق با همین اسم که گفتم .. کتابو ببینی ...... یک کتاب بیشتر بهت نمیدن (مگه اینکه فروشنده ناشی باشه .... ولی خودت حواستو جمع بزن .. دقیقن همینه که گفتمو ازش بخاه و کتابو خودت ببین .... به سال و تاریخ چاپ هم دقت داشته باش )

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> سفید و طوسی دیگه خاطره شد 
> ..........................
> بری بازار .. دقیق با همین اسم که گفتم .. کتابو ببینی ...... یک کتاب بیشتر بهت نمیدن (مگه اینکه فروشنده ناشی باشه .... ولی خودت حواستو جمع بزن .. دقیقن همینه که گفتمو ازش بخاه و کتابو خودت ببین .... به سال و تاریخ چاپ هم دقت داشته باش )


مرسی 😊

----------


## ZAPATA



----------


## zeinabkarami44

> فایل پیوست 65341فایل پیوست 65343فایل پیوست 65344فایل پیوست 65346فایل پیوست 65347فایل پیوست 65348


تو خیلی خوبی 😊

----------


## laleh74

کتابای الان با کتابای اون زمان و همچنین کنکورش اصلا قابل قیاس نیست!

امیدوارم فکر همه جاشو کرده باشین..چون اگه خدای نکرده باز تلاش کنید اما بهش نرسید این دفعه ضربه ی بزرگی بهتون وارد میشه.

و اینکه با آرزوی موفقیت واستون!

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> کتابای الان با کتابای اون زمان و همچنین کنکورش اصلا قابل قیاس نیست!
> 
> امیدوارم فکر همه جاشو کرده باشین..چون اگه خدای نکرده باز تلاش کنید اما بهش نرسید این دفعه ضربه ی بزرگی بهتون وارد میشه.
> 
> و اینکه با آرزوی موفقیت واستون!


کتاب های درسی تغییر زیادی نکرده کتابای کنکوری هم همینایی که دوستان گفتن میگیرم فقط باید نقاط ضعفمو پوشش بدم کار من خیلی سختتر از کار شماست ولی نهایت تلاشمو میکنم که دیگه شکست نخورم

----------


## ZAPATA

آرامش ..... بالاترین ضریب در کسب بهترین رتبه ممکنه است ...  :Yahoo (99): 
................
تمام کتابا .. دقیقن همینه که عکسشو دیدی ..... ولی واسه *فیزیک چهارجلدی خیلی سبز!* ... حواست باشه ... من فقط عکس یه جلدشو گذاشته ... ولی در اصل ... چهار جلدیه ..... 2 جلد سوال و پاسخ واسه پایه ... 2 جلد سوال و پاسخ واسه پیش ...  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

سال سوم دبیرستان بودم یه خانومه معلم شیمیمون بود که حدود 34 سالش بود فوق العاده بداخلاق بود و اصلا درس نمیداد کلا فک کنم واسه دعوا میومد کلاس همیشه عبوس بود اون موقع ازش متنفر بودم ولی بعدا بهش حق میدادم چون اون عاشق داروسازی بود نه معلمی خلاصه با ما کنکور داد و موفق شد به نظرم آدم 2 تا خالق داره یکی خدا یکی خودش باید خودمونو بسازیم به هر قیمتی که شده

----------


## علی..

نقل میگیرین بعدمیام ازهیچ پستم نقل نگرفتن خب داریدنقل میگیریددرست بگیریددیگه پاکش نکنیدکه فقط برام پیامش بیاد البته میدونم چه کسی بودن وچه پستیونقل گرفتن که واقعادرجواب منم نبودولی نقل میگیریددرست بگیریدکه من الکی دنبالش نکنم میتونستم اسپم بدم ولی ازاسپم دادن بدم میاد... :Yahoo (75):

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> نقل میگیرین بعدمیام ازهیچ پستم نقل نگرفتن خب داریدنقل میگیریددرست بگیریددیگه پاکش نکنیدکه فقط برام پیامش بیاد البته میدونم چه کسی بودن وچه پستیونقل گرفتن که واقعادرجواب منم نبودولی نقل میگیریددرست بگیریدکه من الکی دنبالش نکنم میتونستم اسپم بدم ولی ازاسپم دادن بدم میاد...


فکر کنم اشتباه کرده بودن

----------


## علی..

> فکر کنم اشتباه کرده بودن


بله پیش میاد،یه خوبی که شمابراتون هست بااینکه راهتون سخته اینه که ازکنکورفاصله گرفتیدوکسی زیادروتون زوم نمیکنه وتجربه ای تواین چندسال پیداکردیدکه یقیناازجوون18تا19ساله بیشتره

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> بله پیش میاد،یه خوبی که شمابراتون هست بااینکه راهتون سخته اینه که ازکنکورفاصله گرفتیدوکسی زیادروتون زوم نمیکنه وتجربه ای تواین چندسال پیداکردیدکه یقیناازجوون18تا19ساله بیشتره


دقیقا همینه 😊

----------


## DR.MAM

*کتابای درسی رو هم  برید مطابق با کنکور ۹۶ بخرید چون کتابای درسی بشدت تغییر داشتن*

----------


## zeinabkarami44

> *کتابای درسی رو هم  برید مطابق با کنکور ۹۶ بخرید چون کتابای درسی بشدت تغییر داشتن*


بله حتما

----------


## rezahaddad1373

به نظر من  برو دنبال هر چیزی که علاقه داری و به این فکر نکن اگه نشد چی میشه همیشه به خودت بگو اگه شد چی؟ اگه اینبار موفق شدم چی؟ و بازهم به نظر من بترس ولی انجامش بده 

فرستاده شده از HTC Desire 310 dual simِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## -AMiN-

*آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست !*

----------


## hadi r

منم برای سال پنجم کنکور خواهم داد به عشق پزشکی و ایشالله تخصص پوستف بگو ایشالله

----------


## hadi r

تخصص پوست

----------


## _YALDA_

*تست زیاد کار کن*

----------


## konkori96

> *کتابای درسی رو هم  برید مطابق با کنکور ۹۶ بخرید چون کتابای درسی بشدت تغییر داشتن*



کتابای درسی تغییر زیادی نداشته 
 به قول اقای افشار فقط حجمش کمتر شده اونم بخاطر اینکه دست طراح سوال باز شه و کتاب جاهای گنگ بیشتری داشته باشه ... ولی کنکور مفهومی تر شده یعنی موقع خوندنش واقعا باید یاد بگیری نه اینکه فقط از روش بخونی و رد شی
موفق باشید

----------


## shima1996

_خانواده - درس خواندن - ده روش کارآمد برای درس خواندن
1- در فواصل زمانی کوتاه اما پیوسته درس بخوانید: 
آمار نشان داده که ذهن انسان در زمان های کوتاه و مکرر بسیار متمرکزتر از زمان های طولانی عمل می کند. بنابراین حتی اگر فقط ده دقیقه برای درس خواندن فرصت دارید، آن را به فواصل زمانی کوتاهتر تقسیم کنید. همچنین بهتر است پس از هر ده دقیقه درس خواندن به خودتان استراحت بدهید ...

از آنجا که مغز انسان به منظور "ساخت پروتئین" و تجدید نیرو به زمان نیازمند است، این روش کارایی بسیاری دارد. زمان استراحت به مغز فرصت جذب آموخته ها را می دهد، در مقابل درس خواندن برای مدت زمان طولانی نه تنها کسالت آور است، بلکه باعث خستگی، ایجاد استرس و گیج شدن می شود، در نتیجه قدرت یادگیری را کاهش می دهد.
 
2- با خیالی آسوده استراحت کنید: 
اگر زمان شما اجازه می دهد به منظور تجدید قوا، یک روز کامل را به استراحت بگذرانید. (مثلا" هر یک ماه یکبار ، مخصوصا" بعد از دادن یک آزمون آزمایشی ، یک استراحت یک روزه یا نصفه روزه ، به خود بدهید.) با این کار ممکن است احساس عذاب وجدان کنید و مرتبا با خود بگوئید : "باید امروز را هم درس می خواندم" و زمان گرانبهایی را که به استراحت تخصیص داده اید، با استرس سپری کنید. اما همانطور که در بالا اشاره شد، فراموش نکنید که در حالت استرس مغز اطلاعات جدید را جذب نمی کند. یک روز را به فراغت بگذرانید و احساس بدی از درس نخواندن خود نداشته باشید. فقط سعی کنید در این یک روز بیشتر به فعالیتهای مورد علاقه و خواب بپردازید . کمتر فعالیت ذهنی سنگین ، مثل شرکت در بحثهای سیاسی یا دیدن چند فیلم سینمایی فلسفی و ... بپردازید . بیشتر به فعالیتهای سبک بدنی و ورزشی و نشاط آور بپردازید.
 
3- وضعیت جسمی خود را در نظر بگیرید: 
در زمان‌هایی که خسته، عصبانی، حواس پرت و شتاب زده هستید درس نخوانید. زمانی که مغز انسان در حالت آرامش است، مانند یک اسفنج اطلاعات را جذب می‌کند، برعکس زمانی که استرس دارید، تلاش شما برای یادگیری بی فایده است، زیرا در چنین حالتی مغز اطلاعات را دفع می‌کند. هیچگاه در زمانی که فکر شما به چیزهای دیگری مشغول است، خود را مجبور به درس خواندن و یادگیری نکنید، این کار چیزی جز اتلاف وقت نیست. به همین دلیل همیشه توصیه می کنیم که به حواشی کنکور و نتیجه ی کنکور و حرف مردم و درکل ،موارد استرس زا فکر نکنید.
شعار همیشگی من(( شما فقط درس بخوانید و حداکثر تلاشتان را انجام دهید و در نهایت نتیجه را به خدا واگذار کنید.))
 
4- درس ها را در همان روز مرور کنید : 
زمانی که چیز جدیدی یاد می گیرید، سعی کنید در همان روز نکات مهمش را دوره کنید. با گذشت چند روز، برای یادآوری آن مطالب به تلاش بیشتری نیاز خواهید داشت. به هر حال یک مرور سریع در انتهای روز، باعث ماندگاری بیشتر در مغز و یادآوری آسانتر مطالب خواهد بود. مخصوصا" در مورد دروس اختصاصی و مطالب سنگین ، مرور و حل کردن چند تمرین ، چند ساعت بعد از تدریس ، بسیار مفید خواهد بود.
 
5- مرحله به مرحله پیش بروید:  
ممکن است باور نداشته باشید که همیشه از کل به جزء و از بزرگ به کوچک رسیدن ، روش کارایی در امر یادگیری در سنین مختلف است. در زمان درس خواندن ابتدا سعی کنید یک درک کلی از مطلب داشته باشید سپس وارد جزئیات شوید، با این روش امکان موفقیت شما بیشتر می شود.
 
6-محیطی مناسب برای درس خواندن فراهم کنید :
برای مطالعه ی مفید داشتن جایی مخصوص این کار ضروریست. بهترین مکان برای مطالعه میز شخصی و اتاقی جدا از جریان های غیر درسی است.
بهتر است میز مطالعه در کنج اتاق قرار داشته باشد به طوری که شما رو به دیوار قرار بگیرید. قرار گرفتن در محیطی بسته می تواند تا حد زیادی در حفظ تمرکز موثر باشد. از اطراف میز کار خود پوستر.مجله. کتاب غیر درسی. ضبط. تلفن وهر چیزی که حواستان را پرت می کند بردارید.
تمام وسایل مورد نیاز برای مطالعه را روی میز قرار دهید تا هنگام مطالعه دائما مجبور نباشید از جای خود بلند شوید.
نور اتاق مطالعه باید کافی و تلفیقی از نور سفید و زرد باشد. مثلا یک لامپ معمولی برای چراغ مطالعه و یک لامپ مهتابی برای اتاق. یا یک لامپ کم مصرف برای چراغ مطالعه و یک لامپ معمولی برای اتاق.
چراغ مطالعه باید حداقل 30 سانتی متر با کاغذ فاصله داشته و اگر راست دست هستید در سمت چپ میز و اگر چپ دست هستید در سمت راست میز قرار گیرد.
مطالعه مقدس استپس همیشه درست پشت میز بنشینید یعنی تمام مفاصل بدنتان زاویه ی 90 درجه داشته باشند. هرگز هنگام درس خواندن لم ندهید. دستتان را زیر سرتان نگذارید.روی میز نخوابید و ... و همیشه صاف بنشینید و هر وقت خسته شدید از جای خود بلند شوید. کمی داخل اتاق قدم بزنید و چند حرکت کششی انجام دهید سپس دوباره مشغول مطالعه شوید.
حتی اگر میز مطالعه ی شخصی هم ندارید روی صندلی نشسته و درس بخوانید چون روی زمین زودتر خسته می شوید.و
هرگز.هرگز.هرگز دراز کشیده و در رختخواب درس نخوانید.
تمام موارد بالا شرایط ایده آل برای مطالعه اند و لازم نیست همه ی این شرایط محیا باشند تا شما درس بخوانید. یادتان باشد کسانی در شرایطی کاملا متضاد با این ها به بهترین موفقیت ها رسیده اند.
خودِ درس خواندن اصل است پس هیچگاه اصل موضوع را فراموش نکنید.
7- میزان خستگی مغزتان را در نظر داشته باشید : 
کاملا طبیعی است که گاهی مغز انسان در اثر خستگی، مطالب را فراموش می کند، این امر هرگز بدان معنا نیست که شما آدم کودنی هستید، به جای عصبانی شدن، سعی کنید چنین حالتی را پیش بینی کنید و با آن کنار بیایید. 
تصور کنید که مغز شما لایه های اطلاعات را به ترتیب روی هم می چیند، با قرار گرفتن اطلاعات جدید در سطوح بالا، اطلاعات لایه های پایین تر کهنه شده و به آسانی قابل دسترس نخواهند بود، بنابراین به فراخوانی شما دیرتر جواب می دهند، مرور کردن تنها روش جلوگیری از چنین پیشامدی است. تست زدن بعد از خواندن مطلب هم یک نوع مرور محسوب می شود، تا آزمون!
 
8- با برنامه ریزی مناسب، درس خواندن را به عادت تبدیل کنید:  
عموما" اگر ساعات مشخصی از روز را برای درس خواندن برنامه ریزی کنید، خیلی زود به آن عادت خواهید کرد. بدون تخصیص ساعات مشخصی از روز، ممکن است هیچگاه وقت درس خواندن پیش نیاید. یک روش مناسب برای این کار یادداشت کردن زمان در دفتر روزانه است، درست مثل اینکه از پزشک وقت گرفته اید. برای این کار می توانید از جدول برنامه ریزی اسکینر ،استفاده کنید.
9-هدف داشته باشید : 
یکی از دلایل اصلی که باعث می شود افراد به اهداف خود نرسند این است که معمولا آنها را دست نیافتنی می پندارند. در صورتی که با برنامه ریزی و مدیریت صحییح می توان به کلیه اهداف خود دست یافت. 
کافی است سعی کنید فرق بین اهداف کوتاه مدت و بلند مدت خود را دریابید، اهداف بلند مدت را مانند یک رویا در ذهن بپرورانید و نگه دارید، در عین حال فعالیت های روزانه زندگی را به اهداف کوتاه مدت اختصاص دهید. مثلا" پولدار شدن ، مهندس شدن ، پزشک شدن و .... اهداف بلند مدت و مبهمی هستند. هر کدام از اینها مسیرهایی را می طلبند که شما باید این مسیرها را با تلاش و دستیابی به اهداف کوتاه مدت ، سپری کنید . مثل فارغ التحصیلی از دانشگاه با معدل خوب و اندوختن مهارت و تجربه در حین تحصیل ، قبل از آن ، گذشتن از سد کنکورو.... تا برسد به کوتاه مدت ترین هدف ، مثل اینکه فردا از 8 تا 10 باید زیست بخوانم و....
 
10- ناامیدی دشمن یادگیری است:  
افرادی که دائما خود را به دلیل کندی در یادگیری سرزنش می کنند، حتی اگر پیشرفتی مناسب و قوه یادگیری بالایی داشته باشند، همواره در استرس به سر می برند. در مقابل افرادی که به خود و سرعت یادگیری شان اطمینان دارند، حتی اگر از هوش و استعداد کمتری نسبت به گروه قبل برخوردار باشند، نتیجه کارشان بهتر است، زیرا این افراد انرژی خود را صرف نگرانی و حساسیت های بی مورد نکرده ، آهسته و پیوسته پیش می روند.

نکته ی آخر:
روش تست زدن درس های عمومی
پس از آنکه اطمینان نسبی حاصل کردید که درس را یاد گرفته اید. پس از گذشت حداقل 48 ساعت و حداکثر 130 ساعت به سراغ تست ها بروید.
حتما تست ها را با نمونه سوالات کنکور های سراسری سال های گذشته شروع کنید و بعد به سراغ نمونه سوالات آزاد و در نهایت به سراغ تست های تالیفی بروید.
حتما از همان ابتدا تست ها را در زمان معین بزنید و برای هر تست عمومی به طور متوسط 30 ثانیه زمان در نظر بگیرید.
 
پس از اتمام درصد خام خود را به این ترتیب محاسبه کنید:
تعداد صحیح ضربدر سه منهای تعداد غلط تقسیم بر کل سوالات ضربدر سه
اگر این درصد زیر 50 باشد باید بدون تعارف بگویم شما هیچ چیز از درس نفهمیده اید و باید از اول درس را بخوانید.
درصد ایده آل بالای 80 درصد است.
البته گاهی درصد پایین در اثر کمبود زمان به وجود می آید. اگر اوایل به این موضوع برخوردید ، زیاد مهم نیست ولی بعد از چند سری تست زدن نباید وقت کم بیاورید.


Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk_

----------

